# 36000 with 99195?



## hsmith67 (Aug 2, 2010)

Patient with hemochromatosis requires blood to be drawn off for ~30 minutes, 1 time a week for several weeks and then periodically once on mainetenance. 

99195 is what I am charging for therapeutic phlebotomy. Doc wants to also charge 36000 for the venous access to do the therapeutic phlebotomy. Is the 36000 included in the 99195 or should I bill both and use a modifier? If so, which modifier (51, 59, ?).

Thanks for any help,

Hunter Smith, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 2, 2010)

The access is inclusive to the procedure.


----------



## hsmith67 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Thanks*

Debra,

Thanks, exactly what I told them, just wanted another CPC to agree with me to confirm I was on the right track.

Hunter


----------



## wilccm (Jan 30, 2014)

Could you please advise what documentation is needed and is there a minimal amount of blood to be withdrawn


----------



## pathfinder57 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is correct that 99195 includes 36000. However, 99195 is considered to be a separate procedure. Here's an interesting extract from the Medicine Guidelines: Separate Procedures: Second paragraph: "However, when a procedure or service that is designated as a "separate procedure" is carried out independently or considered to be unrelated or distinct from other procedures/services provided at that time, it may be reported by itself, or in addition to other procedures/services by appending modifier 59 to the specific "separate procedure" code to indicate that the procedure is not considered to be a component of another procedure , but is a distinct independent procedure. This may represent a different session or patient encounter, etc. etc."
I think this means that you should report 99195-59 and not just 99195 by itself.


----------

